
Microsoft Open Sourced the Windows Calculator - selmat
https://www.techspot.com/news/79075-microsoft-further-embraces-open-source-software-sharing-windows.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Calc-->Word--> Windows?????? Gotta start somewhere....

